# Reverse Flow cabinet smoker- Ol'Bess



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 19, 2016)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not...If not, I'm so sorry!  This is a smoker we built just for cooking the 60# turkey!

 













15209210_10209949601929488_289738131_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 15, 2016


















15129705_10205919059014124_1058099951_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15139288_10205919057014074_1686248104_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15300604_10154838573669306_1349819443_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15319353_10154838113059306_1498720600_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15319464_10154826845834306_1907573742_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15327508_1821217981496976_4770910092508091689_n.jp



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 19, 2016)

I got one of the little reverse flow smoker pics stuck in there too...we made a mini one just like Ol' Bess...named her Lil' Bess.













15320306_10206037710260331_898169594_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15416032_10154855476354306_1256924638_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















15416168_10154855475849306_447219229_n.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


















lil bess 1.png



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice rig!

Al


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Al!  It is so cool to smoke in this one.  It holds heat so good!


----------



## smokedstanley (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks sweet. How did you transition between the boxes, and do you have any pics of her being used.


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 29, 2016)

SmokedStanley said:


> Looks sweet. How did you transition between the boxes, and do you have any pics of her being used.



There's a solid waterproof between the two chambers with a drain in it.  See the slots that are at the bottom of the cook chamber?  That's where the smoke leaves the firebox and travels to the inside top of the cook chamber.  Then the exit for the chimney is at the bottom of the cook chamber so it exits there and travels back up the back wall and out the top back.  













IMG_20161206_141501.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 29, 2016


















IMG_20161119_115847.jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 29, 2016


















received_10206044198982545.jpeg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 29, 2016






Not great pics.  I'll take some better ones.


----------

